# Rush hour in your city. Images!



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Rush hour in Budapest:



































(pic by Qtya)


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

Lagos, Nigeria


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Wow that looks like it would take about a week to get home from work.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Ohno said:


> Lagos, Nigeria


What a traffic mess .


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

nigeria looks NASTY :nuts::down:


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Mexico City.




























Video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDI3S_3IoBw


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^
here's the video of mexico city traffic:





and other pics


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

London

Tube






Rail










Road


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ I hate rush hour 

I try to avoid it (I can plan my working hours a little bit)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My city (Zwolle, the Netherlands) has 116,000 inhabitants with only commuter towns around, so it isn't quite gridlocked, but there are usually long waiting queues for traffic lights, sometimes you have to wait more than 10 minutes for a single traffic light. 

The freeway on the other hand, can be worse, 10 - 15km queues with delays of over an hour are not uncommon. Luckily, i don't need to use it, i commute from the north to the south, the 11 - 14km (depending on route) usually takes about 30 minutes by car.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tunis Tunisia ( did not find a lot of pix )


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Moscow - the city of probki

Probki in streets:

















Probki in Metro:

















Moscow metro has such a small interval b/w two trains in rush hour that 2 trains can be at the same station in the same time & on the same way lol


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh man, those pedestrian crossings in Tokyo are absolutely ridiculous. Makes rush hour on the Gardiner Expressway in Toronto look like free flowing traffic!


----------



## unusualfire (May 26, 2004)

I have to agree. That last video of that Tokyo intersection is amazing. It's amazing how fast the intersection cleared when traffic started to move again.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

from flickr and phillyskyline


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

from flickr and phillyskyline


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bregenz, Austria

caused by tourists, but Saturday is our tourists rush hour

http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/2208/img1180tw6.jpg

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/9831/img1182lu6.jpg


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Rush hour in the Loop, Chicago.

Corner Washington & Wabash, I believe:










Adams St. bridge/Union Station Adams St. entrance:










Foot traffic heading east (crossing Wacker Drive):










Heading west to the Metra trains:










Metra Station (Union Station):










Lake Shore Drive, by North Ave. Beach:


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Found this on flickr: Entering Manhattan through Holland Tunnel.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Neat, coz I took it to be some suburb.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Some pics of Mexico City:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Dan98 said:


> Bucharest, Romania


What about a traffic light? :nuts:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Michigan Avenue, Chicago, at Rush hour:













Rush hour near Lakeshore Drive in Winter:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Dan98 said:


> Bucharest, Romania


very interesting. looks like an orgy


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

monkeyronin said:


> Normal morning commute in Toronto:


LOL!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Amazing pics of Tel Aviv!!


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree on the Tel-Aviv, pretty cool pictures. I was talking with a couple of guys at a bar in Chicago on Friday who were visiting from Tel Aviv, and it got me thinking how much I really want to check out that city.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

ok..this one wins:

City of Houston








flickr * jackkerowack *

it's usually like this on any given day - except the cars on the right side are facing the other way.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> I agree on the Tel-Aviv, pretty cool pictures. I was talking with a couple of guys at a bar in Chicago on Friday who were visiting from Tel Aviv, and it got me thinking how much I really want to check out that city.


ure welcome,honey


----------



## Dan98 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> What about a traffic light? :nuts:


Actually there are traffic lights out there but they aren't visible anymore. They fail once a drop of rain falls on them. Welcome to Romania


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

that Houston huge road is just oneway???


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

I think this might be hurricane Rita evacuation, when I was in Houston, the roads were not that congested or that large!


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Morocco, Casablanca:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*RUSH HOUR IN CARACAS, VENEZUELA

...TAKING THE HIGHWAY






















































































































...TAKING THE BUS










...TAKING THE METRO



















...TO THE RAIL STATION



















...BAD DRIVERS










...COUNTING MINUTES FOR MOVING IN TRAFFIC 

















*


----------



## SlidellWeather (Sep 11, 2005)

Here are some pics of rush hour in New Orleans.

This is of I-10 heading out of the CBD. You can see New Orleans Arena in the background. I'm glad I don't work in the CBD.










Heading toward the CBD from Metairie...yuck.










Commuting across the 24 mile long Causeway bridge from the city to the suburban northshore of Lake Pontchartrain.


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Madrid, Spain


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

*MILAN*


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

samba_man said:


> Rush Hour...*SÃO PAULO*....*266Km of traffic jam!*


It's a very populated city with a horrible freeway network,what did you expect?


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

^^ I wouldn't call it horrible its pretty decent actually and they have a good mass transit system. The turnpike can get really bad during rush hour, sadly I can't find any picture


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Johannesburg, South Africa:










A high speed rail network is currently under construction to ease the congestion. Dedicated lanes for public transport have also been built so as to encourage public transport usage.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ you drive to the opposite side , i didn't know that!!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Is this the thread where people bash their own cities? gave some laughs already.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Bori427 said:


> It's a very populated city with a horrible freeway network,what did you expect?


Its inefficient, as is the highway network of every megacity. Plus SP has 7 Million cars-traffic is to be expected.

Sao Paulo






















































This highway called Marginal Tiete carries 700,000+ cars daily.



























reminds me of the US


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

gabrielbabb said:


> ^^ you drive to the opposite side , i didn't know that!!


Indeed we do 

Some more of Johannesburg. This is actually the 30km road between Johannesburg and Pretoria:










lmao


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Istanbul








marla zinger 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2572081525/sizes/l/


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

bay_area said:


> Its inefficient, as is the highway network of every megacity. Plus SP has 7 Million cars-traffic is to be expected.
> 
> Sao Paulo


^^ *Hahahaha everybody stop each others making a perfect spiral :lol:....how did those people to get out of there...? xD *


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The Big Smoke (Toronto):









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/94/241325999_6d230b2255.jpg?v=0









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1329/1444566217_d90e5d2cbc.jpg?v=0


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

PedroGabriel said:


> Is this the thread where people bash their own cities? gave some laughs already.



no, but adults writes with adultes.

no problem, we show us the world :cheers:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

bay_area said:


>


Heh, how the hell did this happen :lol: :hammer:...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the Istanbul and Sao Paulo pix r shocking!


----------



## dopeman1 (Jan 11, 2008)

this is a rush hour in your city? but what city? in your city in my city or in my mama city? i dont have any city


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

L O L


----------



## dopeman1 (Jan 11, 2008)

hey why you Laughing out loud ??


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

coz u're funny


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Stgo,Chile
metro

































we say "taco" to this time


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

O transito de São Paulo realmente é f...


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

mg: how can they solve it??? :bash:


----------



## Skyscrapers 2009 (Jul 30, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Istanbul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This really reminds me of the evacuation of Houston before Hurricane Rita in 2005.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow!!!Rush hour in Istanbul looks like a real pain...about how long does it take to cross the whole bridge when there is so much traffic?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

though not my city, moscow's traffic is quite amusing


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Scion said:


> though not my city, moscow's traffic is quite amusing


wtf!!!..where is the magnet???


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

bay_area said:


> Its inefficient, as is the highway network of every megacity. Plus SP has 7 Million cars-traffic is to be expected.
> 
> Sao Paulo


LOL, did anyone notice the white van on the left side of the picture, driving into the wrong direction


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Morocco Marrakech 






With a poor ambulance stuck in it. All those creme colored cars are taxi's lol.


----------



## traffic-light-man (Aug 26, 2008)

skytrax said:


> mg: how can they solve it??? :bash:


What I don't think anyone realises is, that it's only the right turning movements causing the trouble. This can happen in a simalar way, with driver to driver turning.

The easiest was to solve this problem, is to either:

a)
Get rid of that pointless centre island, and let people turn passanger to passanger.

b)
This is probably a lot more pheasable - Install signals where each arm (direction) is released into the junction ON IT'S OWN, with no other directions. Whilst the red time will be longer, obviously, the vehicles can all turn unhindered. A right turn filter arrow would be needed on all aproaches.

Instead of having North & South for 75 seconds, then East & West for 50 seconds, have North 25, then West, then South, then, East. There can also be left turn filter signals added in this scenario, that illuminate on the adjacent (bisecting) road, to allow turns in the shadow in the main right turn, i.e:

Northbound gets a green right turn arrow, Westbound can have a green left turn arrow in it's 'shadow'.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

skytrax said:


> mg: how can they solve it??? :bash:


I was driving many times in Sampa and the traffic is indeed bad - but THIS is a bit exagorated (is that real or because of some cars that broke down in the middle of the road?) :lol: The Moscow pic is more possible - I know from my experience


----------



## tecolote (Apr 7, 2005)

*HERE IN SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA*

*In the Subway (BART)*

































































*In the Roads or Main Streets*

































































*In the Highways (Freeways)*










































































*In the Train (Caltrain)*










































































*In the Buses*
























































*In the Light Rail (MUNI)*
























































*In other Rush Hour spots*

*Samtrans bus in the evening Rush Hour*









*Galleria Mall morning commuters*









*San Francisco Market Street mornig commuters*









*San Francisco ferry commuters from Marin County*









*Aproaching to the Bay Bridge Toll Plaza evening rush hour*


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Muttie said:


> Morocco Marrakech
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How crackbrained city planners must be to create such a chaos in a mid sized city?? 
At last they changed the ROW-rule for roundabouts in Morocco to global standards. Now the one that is IN the roundabout has the right of the way!


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Highway traffic in Australian cities:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843266


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London rush hour is hellish. The transport is actually very good, but the huge amount of users causes terrible crushes, often with people queuing just to get into stations or onto platforms especially when there are delays. Thanks to the congestion charge public transport usage has skyrocketed while traffic has decreased.

trains:











































































Tube







































































Streets





































































buses































































Tube strike!








x


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Cairo, Egypt - If you go there you will truly understand, it boasts the worst traffic jams in the area, it can literally take you ane hour to get through 10 km, here are some pics:


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

all of these traffic pics of cities with a decent rail based mass transit system (Such as subway,LRT, monorail,etc) really show how Rush Hour traffic in Jakarta can be said as "average" as the city only has 8 lines of Busway (BRT) and 7 lines of commuter rail to get around with mass transit "humanely" 


By VRS:

Sudirman Traffic :










Highway heading to the Eastern and Western Suburbs :


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

The 'orderly' and 'safe' traffic movement on an Indian city.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

This video...:runaway:mg:.


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

Occit said:


> ^^ *Hahahaha everybody stop each others making a perfect spiral :lol:....how did those people to get out of there...? xD *


If this was Australia many of those drivers would be booked for blocking the intersection. They'd also be abuse by disrupted drivers. Rule of thumb, even when there is a green light , you don't go ahead unless there is space on the other side of the intersection.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Stormwatch153 said:


> I bet many of you would swap your cities rush hour for that of my city :cheers:


how about ISlamabad


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

egypt69 said:


> Cairo, Egypt - If you go there you will truly understand, it boasts the worst traffic jams in the area, it can literally take you ane hour to get through 10 km, here are some pics:


Sorry but that looks the same has 










For me, and this one is Moscow.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

Aokromes said:


> Sorry but that looks the same has
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: good spot!


----------

